# Surf Rod holders



## txredfish8669 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## txredfish8669 (Jul 1, 2012)

Asking 200.00 girl and equipment are not for sale ! Txt 832-514-1123


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Nice pole holder!


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

I've rented that yellow house before. Def did not see you guys. Try classifieds?


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sharkhunter said:


> Nice pole holder!


X2


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Missed the rod holders on the first two pics, glad you posted the third pic! Nice holder.....


----------

